

IPython 0.11 RC - First major release in two years - St-Clock
http://ipython.org/ipython-doc/dev/whatsnew/version0.11.html

======
mikemaccana
I love ipython - if you still use log statements to debug things, you should
give ipdb (a mashup of pdb and ipython) a go.

Just:

    
    
        import ipdb
    
        ipdb.set_trace()
    

And you can now inspect and change any part of your code, right in the middle
of your app. This includes prototyping variou fixes to your bug. I wish it was
a standard part of Python, it's truly awesome.

